# FS: co2 tank with solenoid, 2 way splitter, bubble counter, plant fertilizers, etc



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

3lbs co2 tank (95% full) with solenoid milwaukee, 2 way splitter, bubble counter, plant fertilizers, test kits
all kinds of powder and liquid fertilizers
master test kit
no testing needed for the tank in the the near future.

tons of stuff for plant scapist artist; aquascaping, etc

co2 tank looks brand new, i'm the 1st and only owner, 
*please call no text, please call 604 780 4738*,* i will not text back,no pm's please as i only do phone calls for time efficiency. 
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/for/4632141719.html
*if you see are reading this posting, then it is still available.
will not sell by parts, it is a package deal

$180


----------



## marinebiologist (Jul 24, 2014)

What type of regulator and solenoid? Pics if possible? Size of co2 tank?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

3 lbs, solenoids,


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

lowered price


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

still available


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

myaquaria said:


> still available


What is the lowered price?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

still available


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

How much are you asking?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

still for sale! $180 obo


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

How old is the hydro on the tank?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

give me a call 604 780 4seven3eight


----------



## samlynn37 (Jul 2, 2012)

would you sell the regulator separate with the rest of the stuff??


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Samlynn , Please call 604 780 4738 as I dont check this website often, thx


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

hey guys 
Any offers? I like to sell this ASAP, reasonable offers please. thx


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

sold............................


----------

